# Working in the US with a conviction



## Deiniol (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I've recently finished my PhD and am applying for post-doctorate work in the US (Penn. State) but I have a drink driving conviction from Dec 04. 

Am I likely to get a visa?


Thanks in advance


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Deiniol said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've recently finished my PhD and am applying for post-doctorate work in the US (Penn. State) but I have a drink driving conviction from Dec 04.
> 
> ...


You must declare it. The consulate might refer you to a physician because you suffer from a medical problem that makes you a danger rather than because of your criminal conviction.

Be prepared to demonstrate that you are not a danger to yourself or others.


----------



## jsflynn603 (Aug 13, 2008)

Inquire about the need for taking some sort of course... My guess is that since there have been no further convictions, as long as there was no accident or damage... you'll be ok, but that's just a guess.


----------

